# Exterior Painting-Brush or Roller?



## Smokin Gun (Jun 27, 2011)

I know I read somewhere on one of these threads about *brush vs. roller on exterior* but can't find the reference again.

Is there a difference, a preference? Does it really matter how it's applied, I know brushing has to be done in those hard to get areas like undersides of lap siding,corners of trim,etc,etc.

Someone here said something about rollers speed things up, but must be brushed into the wood and the brush will always be the basic application tool. 
All the bare wood is primed when we will be applying the finish coats.

Is there really a way to use a roller on the gable ends when you're on a ladder 18 ft up? I do have a 4 inch roller. Do you just dip the roller in the paint can and wipe excess paint on side of can ?

What doesthe term 'laying off" mean?
I take it that back brushing refers to following the roller with a brush. Right or wrong?


__________________


----------



## HomesteadHero (Jun 8, 2011)

"Someone here said something about rollers speed things up, but must be brushed into the wood and the brush will always be the basic application tool." 
Sounds like something JASheridan would say--and probably did say. 

As for gabled ends--brush or roller, if you don't have scaffolding sometimes painting from the roof is easier, albeit dangerous if you're not sure footed. Although, painting from a ladder can be dangerous too. 

Personally, we use sprayers to paint our houses in most cases. We can mask pretty fast using the proper tools and materials. But yes, back brushing or rolling is usually necessary...unfortunately.

*Laying off (Better Homes and Gardens)*
_After the paint has been spread onto a surface, you'll need to smooth and even out the brushstrokes - a process called laying off._

_1. Remove all excess paint from the brush by carefully scraping the bristles on the rim of the can._
_2. Use only the tips of the bristles and minimum pressure. Sometimes no pressure at all is needed, the gentle touch of the tip being wiped over the surface is enough._
_3. For broad areas, lay off in a criss-cross fashion. For areas such as doors, lay off from the top to the bottom, then finish from the bottom to the top, following right through each time. If you stop and begin halfway up, you'll be able to see where you have stopped and restarted in the final finish._


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, brushing rolled on primer is one of the things I'm adamant about, and I'm glad to get that reputation:laughing:. Thanks guys. 
Fortunately for you smoking gun, you don't need to brush out rolled material after the primer coat, unless of course you want a brushed versus rolled look. You need to brush rolled primer to work it into the pores of the wood, you're intial bond, the important one. The finish will bond to the primer, no matter how you apply it. If you're using a roller on the ladder, get a pot hook (the chain type), a gallon can, a gallon sized paint screen, and a whizz roller and you're good to go. Take a wire and fashion a hook on your brush to hang if from the side of the gallon can. Then you'll look old school.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

On exteriors using an extension ladder I use a two gallon bucket with screen and a 7" roller attached with ladder hooks. Roll the paint on, and layoff or as I call it tip out with the brush. You can get alot more paint to the surface with the roller at one stroke than dip by dip with a brush. Roll and tip out quickly before the roller texture has time to set up to much. Rolling will also give you a more even coverage then the dip by dip method. The brush will level out the paint nicely for you.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey Joe, I will get my painting done faster than you:yes:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

M, you're suggestion would work fine on large open field areas where little brush work is required. IMO, a seven inch roller might possibly be too much, especially around eaves. By the time you brush out the underside lap edge of siding, there's very little left to roll. I know a guy who whizzes siding out completely, with very little brushing at all. The design of the whizz allows access to areas where a conventional roller cover would requre brush cutting. A whizz is not a brush, but it's a little more than just a roller. They work great for painting radiators, because they allow access to the entire inside of the ribbing and turn an arduous job into a piece of cake.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

To me there's just something beautiful about a brushed on paint job. Now, I am not above rolling and then back brushing to speed things up, but, if I had to choose, I would rather just use my brush. The Purdy Jumbo mini-roller is quite nice for rolling exteriors as is the Whizz.


----------



## Smokin Gun (Jun 27, 2011)

jsheridan said:


> Yes, brushing rolled on primer is one of the things I'm adamant about, and I'm glad to get that reputation:laughing:. Thanks guys.
> Fortunately for you smoking gun, you don't need to brush out rolled material after the primer coat, unless of course you want a brushed versus rolled look. You need to brush rolled primer to work it into the pores of the wood, you're intial bond, the important one. The finish will bond to the primer, no matter how you apply it. If you're using a roller on the ladder, get a pot hook (the chain type), a gallon can, a gallon sized paint screen, and a whizz roller and you're good to go. Take a wire and fashion a hook on your brush to hang if from the side of the gallon can. Then you'll look old school.


Thanks jsheridan, I had read one of your posts about using a brush for the oil primer and working brush back and forth to massage paint into pores. I had started on the eastside and applied oil primer with brush. (so I know I did that right.)
I do have a heavy duty rated 24' extention ladder with stabilizer bar with a nice hook for paint can. I also have two sets of scaffolding but can't use it on gable ends as they're not high enough.
I'm doing one side at a time-
prep (Scraping with carbide blade scraper,set any nails that need it, Glaze holes,Use orbital sander over all siding, caulk where needed.), prime, two coats SW Super Paint. Then off to next side.

I have a friend coming tomorrow to paint the east side while I'm finishing prepping the south side. He has a 4" roller and insists on rolling the paint. The roller he has is not a high end one, I had bought three different sizes of Purdy brushes and I want to use them as well. I had seen the Purdy Jumbo mini-roller but didn't buy it. Does the The Purdy Jumbo mini-roller do a better job than a cheaper roller? 
But kinda sounds like a person should use one or the other. Of course using the roller you must use a brush in those hard to get areas.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

SG, a quality tool always does a better job than an inferior one. Labor is always your biggest cost, so never skimp a couple bucks on material or tools that could possibly increase labor cost. What good is saving 3-4 bucks on something that might cost you fifty in extra labor. Also, a whizz or jumbo mini, might save you time getting into some tight areas without having to brush. Play around with it and see what works.


----------

